# Pumpkin vs. No Pumpkin



## TitanMom (Mar 15, 2016)

I have a perplexing question .. I'm trying my hardest to get my 6 month to have nice firm stools. I would like to be able to take him to restaurant patios, play groups, etc; but really can't as long as he's having soft stools because it's such a mess to clean up.

Right now, I put a tablespoon of pure pumpkin on his food in the evening only. I noticed that this stool is more firmer after his morning feeding when there is no pumpkin. Therefore, could the pumpkin be causing the softness OR is it the pumpkin helping?

I know I'm not overfeeding him .. I've ruled that out. One day I did just because I had it in my mind, more food will fatten him up. Not!! 

Boy, it's a real learning curve for me to understand the digestive system of GSD.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

:welcome: 

Pumpkin can work both ways.....firms up stool and also as a laxative because of the fiber.

I would stop it altogether and see what happens.

I would also get a Digestive Enzyme (helps assimilate food) and a Pro-Biotic (keeps the good bacteria in the gut). Since about 75% of the immune system lies in the gut, it's very important to keep it healthy.
Here are 2 Human Grade products:
*Sunday Sundae* (Digestive Enzyme & Pro-Biotic Combo): Sunday-Sundae-12oz
*Digest All Plus:* (Digestive Enzyme/ProBiotic combo) Wholistic Digest All Plus? - Digestive Support - Canine
Start with a reduced amount and work up to recommended dose amount over several days.

If stool is still loose, I would look at your brand of food or particular ingredients in it....ie Chicken items, Grains, Flaxseed etc.

Hope that helps!
Moms


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

I give Tasha pumpkin with every feeding. It's healthy for them. Her stools are just fine. I give an ice cube size for all feedings because I freeze it.


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

What are you feeding him? I had the same issue when my dog was younger and tried everything suggested on the forums. Nothing helped him. Vet checked fine, his weight was good, not over feeding etc. I tried changing his food, that didn't help either. I just had a pup with loose stools. He grew out of it, I guess he just needed maturing I don't know, but he's fine now. It was a mess cleaning up the yard though and so frustrating not being able to figure it out!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

TitanMom said:


> I have a perplexing question .. I'm trying my hardest to get my 6 month to have nice firm stools. I would like to be able to take him to restaurant patios, play groups, etc; but really can't as long as he's having soft stools because it's such a mess to clean up.


I would take him to the vet to find out why he's having such soft stools. Parasites? Bacteria? Genetic causes? SIBO?


Are you also saying he's not gaining weight?



> I know I'm not overfeeding him .. I've ruled that out. One day I did just because I had it in my mind, more food will fatten him up. Not!!


----------



## TitanMom (Mar 15, 2016)

I got him as a rescue. He came to me underweight. Therefore, I'm working on putting weight on him, but also calming down his digestive system.

I'm taking him to the vet today to do a fecal test to rule anything out.

I read you also add Psyllium Husk to their food, but I like the idea of adding a probiotic. How long does the enzyme last you? It's fairly expensive, in addition, to his food monthly.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Before you start adding enzyme's, I urge you to have the vet check and any testing done first. Test for SIBO, EPI, parasites, bacteria. I wouldn't add anything that might skew the test results.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

TitanMom said:


> I got him as a rescue. He came to me underweight. Therefore, I'm working on putting weight on him, but also calming down his digestive system.
> 
> I'm taking him to the vet today to do a fecal test to rule anything out.
> 
> I read you also add Psyllium Husk to their food, but I like the idea of adding a probiotic. How long does the enzyme last you? It's fairly expensive, in addition, to his food monthly.


How much are you giving him at one feeding? Sometimes too much food can cause soft poop.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Stopping the pumpkin for several days will tell you if that is the problem or not with the loose stools.

If you haven't had any testing for parasites done, it's a good idea.

*Sunday Sundae:* has 97 teaspoons in a container. Amount used will depend on the amount you give him per day. We give 1 teaspoon 2 x daily.

*Digest All Plus: *I have not measured this product but there are 6 teaspoons in an ounce and you feed 1/4th teaspoon per cup of food. Powdered containers come in 2, 4, and 8 ounce containers.

We keep ours on Digestive Enzymes & Pro-Biotics every day, because I'm not taking any chances of gut problems! These additions to a dogs diet is VERY worth it, and necessary, IMHO. 

Moms


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

SIBO and EPI can be modified , improved, by providing a wide range of digestive enzymes which allow the pancreas to have a break from constantly providing resources from its limited , finite store.

The major part of the digestive system is the stomach and the small intestine where acids, bile , and enzymes get to work.

Lately there has been so attention paid to probiotics (and rightly so) that digestive enzymes , proteolytic enzymes have been somewhat forgotten.

No , or deficient enzymes , prevent the animal from drawing on nutrition potential in food leading to malnutrition , masses of fermenting food stuff in the small intestine -- bacterial mess (SIBO) which can lead to starvation or organ failure.

SIBO is an over growth of bacteria which can be reversed with certain herbs , garlic, ginger and oregano.

There are ingredients which groom the gut allowing for healing of mucosal lining and restoring villi (glutamine - from whey) . 

Probiotics absolutely are health promoting . Their contribution is active in the last few feet of the digestive system.


----------



## TitanMom (Mar 15, 2016)

Thank you for all the messages. I took him to get a fecal test and he absolutely hated it. But, good news .. there were no signs of any parasites or bacteria. The vet was still okay given him a small dose of Flagyl just to be on the safe side since we do not have any prior history on him. She also gave me 4 days worth of a probiotic to give him as well.

Even better news .. he gained 2lbs in 6 days. Yay! : )

I completely understand the importance and help of a probiotic since I take one daily myself. I will look into the various brands suggested.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

excellent !

MSM can have a similar result as flagyl


----------



## TitanMom (Mar 15, 2016)

What is MSM? Trying to learn all the acronyms.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

a natural organic sulfur
methylsulfonylmethane

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...81-msm-giardia-prevention-general-health.html

recent thread which included MSM as part of recommendations http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-sunday-sundae-feedsentials-kocci-free-2.html


----------

